# Carbon-Sattel mattschleifen ??



## Tiri (23. April 2012)

Halli-Hallo,

da mein Bike in matt gehalten ist, möchte ich gerne einen Tune Sattel mattieren. Ich hoffte, bei Tune vll eine Sonderanfertigung diesbezüglich zu bekommen. Stattdessen erhielt ich von denen diese Antwort:

_Hallo, 

Sie können Ihren vorhandenen Sattel mit einem weichen Schleiffließ behandeln, durch dieses geringfügige Aufrauhen der Oberfläche wird der Sattel matt ohne  einen Gewährleistungsverlust. 

_ 
Meine Frage: Versuchtet ihr solches schon mal ? Wenn ja, mit welchen Resultat ?
Kann ich dafür x-beliebiges weiches Schleifvlies besorgen und dann mit der Hand den Sattel aufrauhen ? ich habe dabei die Befürchtgung, dass Kratzer entstehen etc..., oder verstehe ich da etwas falsch?


----------



## kandyman (23. April 2012)

Uhrarmbänder (auch von Rolex...) mattiert man mit dem Schleifpad vom Küchenschwamm, das geht super. Der Schliff hat aber eine eindeutige Richtung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi_g001 (23. April 2012)

Es gibt für Lackierer spezielle Schleifvliese zum Anrauhen der Oberfläche vor der nächsten Lackschicht. Das würde ich hier verwenden. Das Carbon des Sattels ist nämlich auch nur von einer Klarlackschicht überzogen. Wenn man die sanft anrauht kommt man evtl. noch nicht mal aufs Carbon durch und der Sattel ist trotzdem matt. 
Die schwarze Seite vom Küchenschwamm ist wahrscheinlich schon fast zu krass.


----------



## Votec Tox (23. April 2012)

Oflow sagt es, das sind spezielle Flies z.B. von Scotch, so rotbraune, gibts als Päds oder von der Rolle.
Geh doch zu einem Karrosserielackierer im Deiner Nähe, der müsste so etwas haben.

Und dann am besten nass anschleifen.


----------



## supermanlovers (23. April 2012)

Ich würde den Klarlack einfach komplett abschleifen bzw. abziehen.
Also entweder mit Schleifpapier mit 400er Körnung bis min. 1200er arbeiten
oder den Lack mit der Klinge eines Teppichmessers abziehen und mit sehr feinem Schleifpapier nacharbeiten.

Habe mit diesen beiden Methoden schon einige Carbonparts entlackt.


----------



## Tiri (24. April 2012)

Ok, Danke, ich werde dann einfach mal die Materialen zusammensuchen und gaaanz vorsichig versuchen *schwitzt*

DANKE


----------



## lomew (24. April 2012)

_
Sie können Ihren vorhandenen Sattel mit einem weichen Schleiffließ  behandeln, durch dieses geringfügige Aufrauhen der Oberfläche wird der  Sattel matt ohne  einen Gewährleistungsverlust. 

_ 
Meine Frage: Versuchtet ihr solches schon mal ? Wenn ja, mit welchen Resultat ?
Kann ich dafür x-beliebiges weiches Schleifvlies besorgen und dann mit  der Hand den Sattel aufrauhen ? ich habe dabei die Befürchtgung, dass  Kratzer entstehen etc..., oder verstehe ich da etwas falsch?


----------



## 4mate (24. April 2012)

Auf jeden Fall schon mal vorab Radhosen im Dutzend auf Vorrat legen


----------



## Eike. (24. April 2012)

Eine (im wesentlichen optisch) mattierte Lackoberfläche ist sicher nicht schädlicher für die Hose als Leder und diverse andere Bezugsstoffe, von Nähten gar nicht zu reden.


----------



## Tiri (24. April 2012)

Davon gehe ich im großen und ganzen auch aus. Zumindest kann ich nur von meiner Sattelstütze und Lenker ausgehen. Sie sind zwar von Werk her nachträglich mattiert worden. Jedoch finde ich von der Oberfläche her keine Unterschiede zu glänzenden. 

Könnte eben nur sein, wie mich als nerfahrene darin, dass sie rauh werden etc ...


----------



## Votec Tox (24. April 2012)

Wenn Du Schleifpapier nehmen solltest, es mehrfach falten und auch hierbei nass schleifen (gibt spez. Nassschleifpapier).
Trotzdem besteht beim Schleifpapier die Gefahr, dass Du stellenweise ungleichmäßig abträgst. Finger, Knochen usw. bilden eine Art Schleifklotz.
Das Schleifflies schmiegt sich besser um die Rundungen des Sattels.
Als Anfänger wuerde ich das nehmen.
Beim Nassschleifen immer regelmäßig mit Wasser abwaschen und trocknen lassen, dann siehst Du die Mattoptik. Nass glänzt es ja.
Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (24. April 2012)

Man erkennt bei schleifen allein schon an der Farbe was man abträgt. Lackstaub ist weiß. Wenn der Staub bzw. das Wasser schwarz wird, kannst du auf das ganz feine Papier wechseln. 

Ganz einfach. Da kann nichts passieren.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100


----------

